# NHGRS Truck loaded and ready for ECLSTS



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we finished loading up the truck and are ready to leave for York at 4:00am tomorrow (Wednesday) morning.


We have applied NHGRS seals to our Ryder Rental Truck - Just in case you see us and want to "Honk".




















These are removable ad decals that we can take off when we return the truck.

For a close up of the seal with a photo of the now non-existant _Old Man of the Mountain_ on it.
NHGRS Club seal

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bon Voyage !


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Well where is everybody!  
LAO


----------

